# Arabs Jumping?



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Her fetlocks hit the ground when she lands, or when she takes off? Like hyperextension?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Gallery

Check out the pictures of Russian Roulette+, Sasha, and see if that helps you find what you're looking for.


----------

